# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  از بین رفتن publication های ساخته شده با restore کردن دیتابیس

## marzieh karani

با سلام
من چند publication بر روی یک دیتابیس ایجاد کرده بودم.با restore کردن یک فایل backup بر روی آن دیتابیس تمام publication  های ایجاد شده از بین رفته اند. آیا روشی وجود دارد که  replication ایجاد شده بر روی یک دیتابیس با restore کردن آن دیتابیس از بین نرود؟ ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## marzieh karani

تا اینجاشو خودم فهمیدم اگر فایل backup دیتابیسی که replication روش set شده را restore کنم ، مشکلی پیش نمی یاد ولی اگر فایل backup  از دیتابیسی باشه که replication  روش Set نشده ، تنظیمات replication و publication ها از بین می روند.

----------


## babak2000

> تا اینجاشو خودم فهمیدم اگر فایل backup دیتابیسی که replication روش set شده را restore کنم ، مشکلی پیش نمی یاد ولی اگر فایل backup  از دیتابیسی باشه که replication  روش Set نشده ، تنظیمات replication و publication ها از بین می روند.


دوست عزیز Replication  را چطوری روی دیتا بیس  ست Set میکنی ؟ میشه یه مقدار توضیح بدین

----------


## marzieh karani

Replication برای انتقال اطلاعات بین دو دیتابیس به کار می رود.برای این کار یک دیتابیس مبدا و یک یا چند دیتابیس مقصد وجود دارد. replication انواع مختلفی دارد که با توجه به نحوه انتقال اطلاعاتتون که یک طرفه باشد یا دو طرفه یا دیگر ویژگیها نوع مورد نظر خود را مشخص می کنید.تاپیک های مفیدی در همین سایت در این باره وجود دارد که پیشنهاد می کنم به آنها سر بزنید.
اگر مشکلی داشتین در اختیارتون هستم.در ضمن از اینکه دیر جواب دادم معذرت میخوام

----------


## babak2000

ممنونم از جواب شما

ولی سوالم در رابطه با خود Repl نبود بلکه طریقه ست کردن آن روی دیتابیس در زمان بکاپ گیری .

منظور شما را از جمله زیر متوجه نشدم :



> ولی اگر فایل backup از دیتابیسی باشه که replication روش Set نشده ، تنظیمات replication و publication ها از بین می روند.

----------


## marzieh karani

منظورم این بود که اگر دیتابیسی به عنوان publisher در replication شرکت کرده باشد.شاید منظورمو بد نوشتم!!!!!

----------

